# Visa Requirement



## tshajeje00 (May 4, 2014)

Hi. I just to ask about geting permanent visa for my boyfriend. We're currently living in Dubai and wanted to permanent stay to the Philippines next year. I just want to know about the details of getting him a visa. He is a syrian national. And also his friend wants to go with us with his girlfriend. Cause all we know they're country is not safe now.

THANKS!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate Dubai*



tshajeje00 said:


> Hi. I just to ask about geting permanent visa for my boyfriend. We're currently living in Dubai and wanted to permanent stay to the Philippines next year. I just want to know about the details of getting him a visa. He is a syrian national. And also his friend wants to go with us with his girlfriend. Cause all we know they're country is not safe now.
> 
> THANKS!


The Dubai Philippine Consulate would be your best option for the most up to date and current information but there's no such thing as a permanent visa for friends that I'm aware unless your married and then he can stay in the Philippines without traveling back and forth, if married it's called a 13a Visa and he gets a "Permanent resident card or I-Card", here's a short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration.

Home

You mentioned that both are from Syria...but now living in Dubai so there may be some difficulties in getting requested documents such as original certified birth certificates, police records check, these are all questions that the Philippine Consulate can answer there in Dubai, here's another link.

http://www.pcgdubai.net/



Other than that both your boyfriend and friend are left as tourists and the costs of extending a Visa can add up quickly along with the hassle's and burden of dealing with paperwork from another country (Syria), it's best to get all your questions answered right here in Dubai.

Also working here can be another wake up call if they don't have the Immigrant card and a work permit, there's another spot on this expat board labeled "Useful links for the Philippines" I have a posting on working here if that's an option that the friend is thinking about, she might need to get married here also, sorry wish I was more help, hopefully somebody else has more positive information to give you.


----------



## tshajeje00 (May 4, 2014)

@mcalleyboy

Thanks for the help!


----------

